# No lift after hydraulic filter clean out



## WarezMyHead (May 30, 2012)

Had some water in the hydraulic system of an International 404. Have pulled the filter assembly numerous times to remove the milky fluid which accumulates in the bottom of the housing on on the screen. Have always been able to reassemble the filter unit, run the tractor, work the hydraulics a few times and all return to normal. Not today. I double checked the manual for the correct reassembly and found that the way it was assembled when I got the tractor was incorrect, but the lift was functional. I decided to reassemble according to the manual. I was able to get the lift operating as I had after previous clean outs with the corrected reassembly. 

Trying to remove as much of the water as possible, I changed the fluid, broke down the filter assembly again to flush, reassembled but now I have no lift at all. I can add fluid to the purge plug at the top of the filter assembly and the pump does function and I am able to operate the lift. Problem is the system is not pulling fluid from the sump. I am guessing it has something to do with the valve assembly within the filter housing. Has anyone else had or seen this issue? I am open to all thought and ideas.


----------

